# Applet Startbild ändern



## COBRA (13. Sep 2005)

Hi @all

Wie kann ich die Kaffeetasse die beim Start eines Applet erscheint durch eine eigene Animation ersetzen?

 :bahnhof: COBRA


----------



## youssef (14. Sep 2005)

shau mal diesen Link an:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/plugin/developer_guide/special_attributes.html


----------



## lin (14. Sep 2005)

forumsuche, das hatten wir schon mal...


----------



## COBRA (14. Sep 2005)

@youssef  BIG THX :toll: 

@lin Sorry   habe wohl nicht nach dem richtigen Begriff gesucht.
      Nicht gleich hauen wenn es nochmal passiert. 
      Habe noch nicht die Ahnung von Java und allen drumherum.
      Habe erst vor kurtzen die Programmiersprache gewechselt komme aus der Delphi Richtung und habe
      keinen Plan. 

 :### "Java" COBRA


----------



## lin (14. Sep 2005)

np, war nicht böse gemeint, und im übrigens ist es wirklich nicht so leicht, ein solches Topic zu finden, denn dort ist von einem Ladebildschirm die Rede und nicht von nem Startbild...  Habs aber doch noch gefunden... 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=21578&highlight=


----------



## COBRA (19. Sep 2005)

Danke nochmal!

@ lin Schon OK bei einem Delphi Problem hätte ich auch so reagiert.


Problem gelöst.

 :### "Java" COBRA


----------

